# Got a hold of a pixel stick yesterday night...fun was had!



## DevC (Aug 26, 2014)

One of the most coolest lightpainting toys i've seen in a while. Makes some quite interesting stuff...
Pixelstick - lightpainting evolved | Home

One person i met yesterday had one...would love to buy one but at 325 bucks i just can't afford...















4





and yes it can use bitmap images you can upload to it...heres a hotdog...


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Aug 26, 2014)

Great Photo`s especially number 6 

John.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 26, 2014)

Want!


----------



## DevC (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks gentlemen.


I would love to play with again sometime. I may save up for one. It seems like an interesting thing to work with, especially when you have time and the proper lighting to fiddle around with.

My personal favorite is 2. I wish i had a lighter color on 6  and the background wasn't so awkward...


----------



## rlemert (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't know - if I ran into #4 after dark it would probably scare the c*** out of me.

  #6, on the other hand, is cool.


----------



## pthrift (Aug 26, 2014)

wow that's neat. #dowant


----------



## Msteelio91 (Aug 26, 2014)

The hot dog got me hahahaha

Looks like fun. I'd say you could make something pretty similar with some LED's and a semi-opaque tube. But it wouldn't be able to change colors unless you know how to do some programming


----------



## DevC (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks guys. The statue of the ant was pretty harmless. We tried using some flashes to illuminate some of the shadows, but the lighting didn't lend (plus it was getting late).

The nice part was uploading any BMP files to it to get desired images/patterns into it. @msteelio- if you find a diy way to do this..i'd love to see it! Would be awesome. I can see the patterns definetly, but the BMP sounds quite difficult.


----------

